# What do you Want? your priorities



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm trying to patch up my loss

stuck with a faulty car. My best therapy is get out & travel. 

1. organising this scrapping. Far too much a social pressure
all full ID proof like any interview... car owner. Can't drive there. I'll walk to office appt. I expect any accusation of crime, ID.. my current job (none). 
I tried official manufacturer service who say no if I can't drive in / arrange expensive pickup truck. They might say 'no' like my recent independent garage 
and tomorrow's meeting if not driving they'll turn me away

Phone calls all week.

2. I want to fix. Plenty of time to put into it. No special tools. A friend has a lot and did big job for me. Still broken. Even breaking for scrapyard would offer £5

Can't afford brand new £30k car. Looking for cheap ones.

Want to fill this gap in my life when I was able to get around. My driving therapy.:crying: only can listen to music at home. I need it on road. Really loud. So many interviews. If not successful, I could listen to such loud music all the way there and back, loving the countryside.

Stripped out all my hi-fi kit. Did the same before last car. All of it.. cables, in the bedroom. No idea what to do with it. Then previous girlfriend gave me her old car. Installed. 

Don't know if I can get this going. Not unless my neighbour & his tools can to it. He might turn me away. I'm crumbling.

Building blocks. Everything has to be perfect. Elite society or piles of money, can't have anything. Pay up.

Had Ok day at gym. Strong gusts of wind to enjoy on bike! Mud on me.

environmental Elements are my friends. agents on phone demanding my attention aren't
we can't fix your car.

They're too lazy


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Someone to share my isolation with.

I've gotten control of my issues enough to get back on my feet, get past the crippling agoraphobia, be functional again, hold a job, buy a house and a car, toys like an awesome PC setup, a 4K tv in my bedroom, etc. I have as much material sh** as I need.

I'm so tired of being alone. No affection. No one to really care I exist. I didn't used to care as much when I was in my darkest place. I was more worried about getting back out on my own. But I've done that. And now there's this huge void that's gotten bigger and bigger over the last couple years, in particular. It's getting unbearable and I can't do anything to stop it.

I really don't want to "get over" my isolation and get to the point that I have tons of friends and I'm going out with them all the time to the club or whatever. That's not me. A few close friends would be the most I would want. I haven't had any in a very long time.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Yep! Toys are so important! Big Ones*

friends love their turntables, mixer, hi-fi, loud amps & speakers.

BMX

I am OK with an old SD TV. My server organises my life for me. Mac OS X

Having a job is purely equivalent to a toy! Soulful fulfilment

Subwoofer in car


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I would love to not have to worry about anything. Respectful non judgemental companionship would be so awesome right now.

I'm in not in a good place right now and overthinking and over worrying makes it worse. Being alone is just the icing on the cake of how much worse it already is.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I want a good man who is kind-hearted and real and intelligent and who will be a good father - and who is easy on the eyes > who knows what he wants.


I want independence and freedom.

I want knowledge and career growth.

I want to be challenged and I want to be proud of who I am, self-confidence, etc


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

to get back into some employment would be my main priority its been almost 14 years since my last job i cant beleave its been so long


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Lose my virginity.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Conquer my fears. That's what I mostly want.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Conquer my fears. That's what I mostly want.


me too


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

1. Make a specific acquaintance become my best friend. (We're in the right path already. It's what I want the most.)
2. Become closer to my existent friends.
3. Get a better job. (One where I could make good friends)
4. Make me and the girl I'm seeing work out. (Atm it's not that good)
5. Get something to move around (motorcycle or car. A motorcycle is more plausible but I'd rather have a car.)
6. Live alone (least priority for being clearly impossible at the moment.)


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

A serious gf & my freedom back


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Do more social interactions


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Be so high on and happy about life. 

Not sure where to start but I want to rid my social anxiety, be comfortable with people, make connections, be adventurous and take care of myself more.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Right now it would be finishing up college. (I have the rest of this semester and then next.) Despite how terrified I also am of finding a job and being a "real" adult, I'm definitely ready to be done with it.

Of course, I should also make finding a job a priority, so I'm not screwed when I do graduate.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

I want your conviction so I have enough self reassurance to know just because the dentist with big toys judges me doesn't mean I'm not a bad person like all those workers judge me. They like presence then after 5 minutes the loser radar detects. Well hell I'm no loser.


That's what I want a gap to fill in the hole in my soul, so I don't need to procrastinate priorities. My own desires... or wishes. Whatever it is. I'm like ultimate nobody who just wants heaven.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

i just want to be healthy and happy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Want? Love, closer friendships, better paying job, to be able to śupport myself. The good health of those I love goes without saying.



Shawn81 said:


> I've gotten control of my issues enough to get back on my feet, get past the crippling agoraphobia, be functional again, hold a job, buy a house and a car, toys like an awesome PC setup, a 4K tv in my bedroom, etc. I have as much material sh** as I need.


^This is amazing. You've overcome and accomplished so much, that's really admirable. I'm not trying to diminish your desire for closeness with others because I relate, but just had to say what you've done so far is incredible.


----------

